

Ask HN: Good tablet games for children with autism  - oron

I&#x27;m looking for good games that are simple and do not have those annoying ads popping up all the time. Is there a good indie developer of such games, even ones which are not free but cost a few dollars ?
======
robin_reala
Physical or mental disabilities?

~~~
oron
sensory disorder / autism spectrum. The main challenge is attention deficit,
so any pop ups / ads destroy their UX.

~~~
robin_reala
Toca Boca apps generally get good reviews:
[http://tocaboca.com/](http://tocaboca.com/)

~~~
oron
looks nice, this is what I meant

